# Box code help



## TAK (Jan 1, 2000)

What factory and what date for ECA CCNN ?

Thanks,

TAK


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

ECA=Jose Marti factory..... CC=99 and NN=11 so JM made in Nov 99


----------



## TAK (Jan 1, 2000)

Enyafan,

Thanks

TAK :7


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

oops, btw here is the site that I use in case you ever need anymore done. try http://www.cigarnexus.com/counsel/cuban_codes/ and that should help ya out.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Great thread help EF. Someone sent me this link last year and I lost it - comes in handy at times like this!


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

Instead of chastising someone for bumping a thread, take a puff of your cigar and leave the thread alone. You don't need to comment EVERY time a person bumps an old thread. Whether they do it on purpose or accident


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Not to mention this is a very useful thread!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

scottw said:


> Not to mention this is a very useful thread!


Great job, Scott and James!! Way to contribute to the thread!! I'm sure that really enlightened some newcomer.

Not many non-cuban cigar manufacturers use box codes. I know Illusione and Tatuaje use them, but they are pretty straight forward and use only the month and year. A thorough search for non-cuban box codes didn't render any result and the site above doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm surprised this is not in the Habanos section to be honest as it is really only relevant there. Mods? If you please.


Dave, why bite? PM is your friend as you & I both know.  You are correct on it being a rarity in the NC world as most have no codes, a pity really methinks.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> I'm surprised this is not in the Habanos section to be honest as it is really only relevant there. Mods? If you please.
> 
> Dave, why bite? PM is your friend as you & I both know.  You are correct on it being a rarity in the NC world as most have no codes, a pity really methinks.


I would also think that box dates would be useful for wet packed cigars to let the end user know how long to rest before smoking. Otherwise the use of dating non-cuban cigars is pretty useless.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

capttrips said:


> I would also think that box dates would be useful for wet packed cigars to let the end user know how long to rest before smoking. Otherwise the use of dating non-cuban cigars is pretty useless.


Man I would LOVE to see box dates on all NC cigars as I'm horribly lazy keeping track of the ages of mine. LOL


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Moving this to the Habanos discussion.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> Not to mention this is a very useful thread!


Indeed especially if one wishes to acquire aged stock!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Is this still valid?

View attachment Havana Box Code decoder.pdf


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

yes it is


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

This is a VERY useful thread! Thanks for bringing this back to life, that link is great!


----------

